# Correcting one of Dagenham's finest - Midlands detailer.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Yo! wad up breadbin's:wave:

This is a prime example of ensuring you get exactly what you require. I was contacted a short while back with regards to a Ford fiesta zetec S. Client found the car to be of stable condition yet the finish somewhat impared due to the typical swirl markings we all strive to irradicate from our lives. Client was told he could get the car corrected for around the £100 marker in a single day which we all know when it comes to getting the best, time should not be of an issue. As the car is a daily driver and is stored outside it seemed to be a touch wasteful going the whole 9 yards with full paint correction. I ensured that the client was fully aware the finish would not be 100% flawless but more so 80%. For the perfectionist, nothing but perfect will do as we all know, however, cost was discussed and time due to the client being without the car. A 2 day mild paint correction detail was agreed.

The car in question being a 2007 zebec S model...




























Doesnt look to bad but is pretty self explanatory when the vehicle had been in for some work and the dealership valeter had given the car a once over.

Vehicle was prepared as follow's:

- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply non acid cleaner to inside & outside of wheels. ( Autosmart smart wheels )
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to wheel arches.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all lower sections of the vehicle to remove road grime | traffic film and bug debris.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all doorshute | boot shut.
- Agitate with various brushes.
- Rinse clean.
- Rinse whole vehicle.
- Wash from top to bottom using 2 buckets | grit guards, Lambswool wash mitt and M&K spa pH neutral shampoo.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply dedicated tar remover, leave to dwell them wipe clean with soft microfiber towels.
- Rinse thoroughly. ( Choice today was Carchem tar remover )
- Decontaminate vehicle including wheels with Iron x to remove iron | metal contamination.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Remove bonded contaminants with claybar ( Bilthambre soft ) readying paintwork prior to paint correction.
- Final rinse.
- Dry using dense pile quality drying towels. ( Uber towels ( I4DETAILING )

With the prep work complete. Car was taken into teh unit for closer check up and assessment.





































Bonnet was reading between 130 - 180um.

Passenger wing seemed quite tidy considering the state of the bonnet...










Not surprising as it had seen some recent paintwork and average readings were around the 190um area.










Passenger door telling a different story whilst riddled in swirl markings and RDS...



















Rear quarter...





































Arch...



















Pillar...



















So were getting a pattern emerging. Inconsistent readings meant taking some correct lengthy time to enure no major blatant disregard for the clearcoat whilst still gaining a successful level of correction.

Car standing in stance all taped up and ready for surgery.










Due to the extremity of the damage to the bonnet I felt the need for a closed cell structure pad to gain a little extra heat whilst polishing to ensure best level of cut from teh medium grade polish. Combination chosen and worked extremely well was Scholl concepts orange sandwhich pad and S17+. After a couplle of set's the finish was far more vibrant and far less tarnished...





































At this point I did my usual trick and marked out all the RDS areas to which were needing some localised attention...










Opting for Lake country purple foamed wool pad and S17+ in keeping with the lesser aggressive and slower ethic to not jeopardise clear coat once again...










Stubborn RDS rounded to take the eye away from the offending scratch. Sometimes, these things have to be left behind in the quest of doing what is right for the vehicle and its precious paintwork.










Choosing 3M yellow for its open cell structure to keep temperatures down and gain lesser aggressive cut from S17+ followed by










3M blue with ultrafina SE to sharpen, jewel and add crispness the finish we are left with...



















Check over for any left over polishing oils...




























Stepping round the the lesser tarnished passenger wing. 2 sets with 3M yellow and S17+ as a medium polish erring towards lesser aggressive would do the trick. Refined with 3M blue and ultrafina SE leaving a near on faultless panel...










Pillar was next to be tackled and took a single hit from a generic closed cell polishing pad, S17+ and refined once again with UF se and 3M blue...










Tackling the roof with a slightly mixed combination of wool, S17+ and a small dose of 3M fast cut plus for first initial cut with extra bite...




























Polished and refined in the same way as other panels thus far to leave this...




























Tricky little area where the spoiler meets the tailgate was dealt with by hand to ensure no potential strike through on teh edges which on these areas are quite easily done...



















3-4 attempts were required to gain a passable level of defect removal...










Rear end tidied up leaving still the odd little RDS but in general, well improved...



















Round to the drivers side where things got even more fun and interesting. Greeted with plenty of overspray and after repair holograms...





































Still measuring as we go...










After correction process...





































By now I think all will have an idea of what extent was being done to get the car looking all uniform. Vehicle was taken out for a rinse down, dried and continuing with all the finishing aspects. Paintwork cleansed with an all in one cleanser with sealant...










Leaving the paintwork creaking clean and ready for LSP...




























Even the lights needed attention. The lights were in a sorry state including some lovable overspray yet again courtesy of the paintshop. These were corrected with a generic waffle polishing pad and S17+ with a drop of ultrafina SE to lubricate and keep temperature slightly lower.

Rear Before...










After...










Before...










After...










Headlights before...










After...










Before...










After...










Seals fed...










Relevant trim dressed with dyonisus trim glitz ( still a favourite due to durability )...










Wheels sealed with Zymol coat ( No affiliation with brand just choose to use the product )...










Tyres dressed with a gel product I quite like atm from Carchem...










Nice combination...










Let's get rid of this nasty advertising material...










Glass cleaned with Carchem glass cleaner...



















Grilles and arches dressed with Carpro pearl then on to LSP choosing Zymol concourse ( no affiliation just choose to use the product ) for its slight warm hue it gives tpo the finish...



















Left to cure for 40 minutes giving chance for a brew and a little rest...










Final wipe down with a QD / sealant combo and brought out into the summer sun...









































































































Thanks for making it this far and hope you all enjoyed.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work, great write up.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice flake popping!!

The CarChem products (tyre gel and glass cleaner) is awesome stuff...

Nice work


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

> Inconsistent readings meant taking some correct lengthy time to enure no major blatant disregard for the clearcoat whilst still gaining a successful level of correction.


I've quoted above, as when it comes to "those people" that we sometimes talk and moan about... it's this stage that I feel is left out (as well as a few others mind you) as is part of the difference of someone knowing what they are doing, and someone, well.. who just wants to attack a car with a rotary....I hate doing it, it's boring to me... but really important to try and help out when polishing a car......

anyway.... great work, the car looks much better now than at the start!

:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great read and a proper job :thumb:


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Great write up


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great write up and very nice results :thumb:


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Top work and a great write up too! :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Really love the detail you've gone into on this


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good bud, the Fiesta is ok too  :thumb:..


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Was a pleasure reading this...excellent write up and fantastic job on the car:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Excellent work 
Great shots


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on Scott, good to see another in-depth write up from you :thumb:

Raised some good points too...

Good to see an 'everyday' car getting some Beau TLC with some cracking results too.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Unique colour for a fiesta


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As usual mate very tidy, just goes to show you don't need the latest and "greatest" products to get the result :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Scott, huge improvement. Sometimes hard to see the improvements on a grey car but spot on here.

Loving the look of the van too, those wheels suit it down to a tee! Same as my bad boys too!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent work mate, and great write up :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Excellent finish, really good colour on the fiesta.


----------



## fubu.05 (Aug 9, 2012)

awesome read, results look really good aswell... reflection looks awesome aswell


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Scott as always.

Loving the new rims on the wagon too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work #bigboybeau...


so... was it price or experience that sealed the deal? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice I do miss my Zetec S.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice work, great write up.





tonyy said:


> Great work..


Thanks both.



Short1e said:


> Nice flake popping!!
> 
> The CarChem products (tyre gel and glass cleaner) is awesome stuff...
> 
> Nice work


Only negative is the tyre gel isnt as durable as I would of hoped but no tyre dressings are.



The Cueball said:


> I've quoted above, as when it comes to "those people" that we sometimes talk and moan about... it's this stage that I feel is left out (as well as a few others mind you) as is part of the difference of someone knowing what they are doing, and someone, well.. who just wants to attack a car with a rotary....I hate doing it, it's boring to me... but really important to try and help out when polishing a car......
> 
> anyway.... great work, the car looks much better now than at the start!
> 
> :thumb:


Cue. Your points are to the point and glad your singing from the same hymn sheet.:thumb:



alfajim said:


> great read and a proper job :thumb:





lowis said:


> Great write up





id_doug said:


> Great write up and very nice results :thumb:





Caameronn said:


> Top work and a great write up too! :thumb:





N8KOW said:


> Really love the detail you've gone into on this





dooka said:


> Looking good bud, the Fiesta is ok too  :thumb:..





Marky-G-66 said:


> Was a pleasure reading this...excellent write up and fantastic job on the car:thumb:





Nally said:


> Excellent work
> Great shots


Thanks folks.



Refined Detail said:


> Spot on Scott, good to see another in-depth write up from you :thumb:
> 
> Raised some good points too...
> 
> Good to see an 'everyday' car getting some Beau TLC with some cracking results too.


Cars a car mate. Breaks the days up working on some straight and natural cars. All deserve this kind of treatment once in there life.



triggerh4ppy said:


> Unique colour for a fiesta


It was one of a few colours they came in but majority were always red, black or white with the odd exception of this and blue. Quite an understated colour but a pig to get depth in to.



888-Dave said:


> As usual mate very tidy, just goes to show you don't need the latest and "greatest" products to get the result :thumb:


Old skool mate as you can appreciate too:thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:


Cheers.



JBirchy said:


> Great work Scott, huge improvement. Sometimes hard to see the improvements on a grey car but spot on here.
> 
> Loving the look of the van too, those wheels suit it down to a tee! Same as my bad boys too!


Was tricky to gain depth but over all it looked stella at the end. Thought you would like the wheels



Bkjames said:


> Excellent work mate, and great write up :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Cheers Brian and glad you enjoyed it being a fiesta enthusiast.:thumb:



Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice





K82R said:


> Excellent finish, really good colour on the fiesta.





fubu.05 said:


> awesome read, results look really good aswell... reflection looks awesome aswell


Thanks guys.



Dan J said:


> Nice work Scott as always.
> 
> Loving the new rims on the wagon too


Ha, Im dubbing mate:driver:



CraigQQ said:


> nice work #bigboybeau...
> 
> so... was it price or experience that sealed the deal? :lol:


I will leave that for you to decide Craig though will say it was done over 2 days clocking up shy of 20 hours and costing more than 10 bob and a pickled egg.:thumb:



Ja20n said:


> Very nice I do miss my Zetec S.


Thanks. They are a pretty cool car. Fiesta's always been one of Fords strong point imo.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That is one of the most informative details I've read on here for quite some time Scott; I know why a lot of pro's on here don't list product/process in their write ups, and Cueball makes the connection as to why I think you did with this - how many will read through and think "that's making a bit of a job of it"...?

Nice touch sir, and a fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> I will leave that for you to decide Craig though will say it was done over 2 days clocking up shy of 20 hours and costing more than *10 bob and a pickled egg.*:thumb:.


:lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great work there Scott , I am sure the owner was over the moon with the results that you have achieved on there car :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

alxg said:


> That is one of the most informative details I've read on here for quite some time Scott; I know why a lot of pro's on here don't list product/process in their write ups, and Cueball makes the connection as to why I think you did with this - how many will read through and think "that's making a bit of a job of it"...?
> 
> Nice touch sir, and a fantastic result :thumb:


Thanks very much for the kind words. Thought it about time I went to town on a write up.



Eurogloss said:


> *Great work there Scott , I am sure the owner was over the moon with the results that you have achieved on there car :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Very happy client. Thanks Mario.



colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Cheers. Still need to get my finger out and get this beauty posted...










Keep 'em peeled.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

well done, nice to see alot of care and time been taken on a more reasonably priced car. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

An excellent transformation Scott & take my hat off to you for making the time to do such an indepth write up involving all your processes:thumb:

But with no willy waving & it not being a sportscar sadly it won't get the credit it deserves


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work dude, and its car-chem not carchem it need the hyphen two different companys buddy.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

All the right products and care for this car, a great result quality as ever.

Thank-you.

John Tht.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice work , you had me their was expecting a RS500 , but hey the car looks great know


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

ckeir.02mh said:


> well done, nice to see alot of care and time been taken on a more reasonably priced car. :thumb:
> 
> Chris.


Cars a car, paint is paint. They all deserve the same treatment.



slrestoration said:


> An excellent transformation Scott & take my hat off to you for making the time to do such an indepth write up involving all your processes:thumb:
> 
> But with no willy waving & it not being a sportscar sadly it won't get the credit it deserves


Cheers Nick. Sure the next write up will wave a willy:thumb:



[email protected] said:


> nice work dude, and its car-chem not carchem it need the hyphen two different companys buddy.





Titanium Htail said:


> All the right products and care for this car, a great result quality as ever.
> 
> Thank-you.
> 
> John Tht.


Whoops! Got trigger happy whilst typing. Either way, products are working out well thus far.



Derekh929 said:


> Nice work , you had me their was expecting a RS500 , but hey the car looks great know


Would of been nice to of been a rare blue oval but this was equally as fun and rewarding.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Cars a car, paint is paint. They all deserve the same treatment.


Very true. I haven't detailed a lot of cars (mainly mine and a few friends) but out of my Audis and Clio Sports etc I think one of the most rewarding was my dads 10 yr old Citreon C3 (arguably the least exciting). The colour looked stunning all polished up and was really satisfying.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice mate i have the same car in the colour and what uve done with that is fantastic i just hate how much peel these suffer from


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work, and write up :thumb:.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing work scott, came up really well. Do you recommend the S17+ & FC+ combo?


----------



## Amer (Apr 7, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Great write up Scott, I enjoyed the read and 'detail' put into it, pardon the pun... Traditional techniques showing the result you can achieve safely, without detriment to the paint. One of the shiniest Fiestas out there :driver:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

epic work, looks like brand new


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

steview said:


> very nice mate i have the same car in the colour and what uve done with that is fantastic i just hate how much peel these suffer from


The orange peel isnt too bad compared to most BMW's now a days tbh.:thumb:



deni2 said:


> Very nice work, and write up :thumb:.


Thanks.



TelTel said:


> Amazing work scott, came up really well. Do you recommend the S17+ & FC+ combo?


Tel. Always a pleasure matey.



Amer said:


> Great work





Deeper Detail said:


> Great write up Scott, I enjoyed the read and 'detail' put into it, pardon the pun... Traditional techniques showing the result you can achieve safely, without detriment to the paint. One of the shiniest Fiestas out there :driver:


Cheers Mike and a main aim when documenting this was to ensue that there was concern at all times when working with the vehicle rather than hack and slap detailing.



Christian6984 said:


> epic work, looks like brand new


Cheers buddy.:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work and excellent pictures


----------



## Riggs (Oct 14, 2009)

looks really good!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

David Proctor said:


> Great work and excellent pictures





Riggs said:


> looks really good!


Thanks guys.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on my man another classic.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Scott, top work as always, and a very in depth write up! :thumb:

looking forward to the next.

Richard


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Spot on my man another classic.





Rgk Detailing said:


> Scott, top work as always, and a very in depth write up! :thumb:
> 
> looking forward to the next.
> 
> Richard


Thanks both. Kind words.:thumb:


----------

